# Lucky Reptile Thermo Control Pro 2?



## felicity

Hi, does anyone have or ever had any experience with the 'Lucky Reptile Thermo Control 2' thermostats as i am looking into buying one but dont know if they are any good? Am thinking of getting the pro 2 version (£50) as it has more features.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

regards, Daz


----------



## WinterMillennium

haven't used the pro version, but i recently got the Thermo II for my ackies' viv and i think it's great... has both a stat and a timer for lights, and allows you to set up your required temperature with a tolerance of 'x' degrees and your lights to be on for 'x' hours a day. and when the temp goes above or below the tolerance, it screams at you until you come and check out what's going on 

which is fantastic at 3am... luckily you can nix the alarm if you so wish: victory:

was told somewhere that the pro version allows you to probe both the ambient and the spot heats?


----------



## felicity

Thanx v much for your response, didnt want to commit to buying one before i had heard form someone who had used one. Will order one asap i think:mf_dribble:.

Thanx again, regards Darryl


----------



## captaincarot

http://i294.photobucket.com/albums/mm99/captaincarot/DSC00045.jpg

this is the jobbie. i have 2, i have just ordered 2 more, they're going for 45 quid on ebay at the mo. 
they are very good.

they are an on off thermostat so not suitable for lights, just heat mats and cables and suchlike.
They have 2 out put plugs sockets on them number1 controls the temperature, number 2 is switched by the internal timing clock, and can be set to come on and go of twice per day.

they have 1kW output power control. a red digital display which constantly displays the measured temperature. you can set the day and night time temps to different values and switching between them is controled by the timer

they are very simple to program.
this takes 4 buttons a set button. (hold this for 3 seconds. it goes into program mode.)
an up and down button and an ent(er) button.

select which of the 14 or 15 settings you want to set. all of them are explained in the manual.
then use the up or down arrow till you get to the number you want to set it at.
then press ent.
it's that simple.
the one warning i will give is if you want to sleep set the out of range temperature warning to a big number( the range is 0 to 15) (mine is set to 7) and gradually reduce it. because if you set it small and then increase it, it will go off at 4am and wake you up every morning.

and before anyone asks no i don't work for the company or have any links with the manufacturer that i know of i'm just impressed with the stat.


----------



## labmad

Yep I have a pro II version and prefer them to be honest........smaller wires/probe make it easier to get into places and the LED display is GREAT and a + in my opinion


----------



## captaincarot

we really should do reviews of equipment on here. from personal experience.
say take a pic of what we have give a description of what it says it should do and what it actually does. how easy it is to set up and use day to day.
report on how it performs. whether that be good or bad.

this would be a good resource for people thinking about getting new bits of kit.


----------



## blink

got mine from surey pet supplies, really good price £30.55
i think it is great, no probs at all and the dislay is good, also lie the fact i can programme the uv to come on and off, would definately recommend!


----------



## fantapants

i have got both models of this stat and find it great to use. it was a bit of a nightmare getting them programmed as we lost the instructions. but found out that lucky reptile have a pdf library for all the manuals!! I think they are great once set up, do the job well. i got mine from ebay, from the german retailler, paid £49 for BOTH delivered. just needed the european adaptors that were 10 for £5 on ebay. bargain.


----------



## sheba

felicity said:


> Hi, does anyone have or ever had any experience with the 'Lucky Reptile Thermo Control 2' thermostats as i am looking into buying one but dont know if they are any good? Am thinking of getting the pro 2 version (£50) as it has more features.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.
> 
> regards, Daz


hi 
i am using the pro 2 and its brilliant !! got mine from little fish in taunton,somerset and have had no trouble with at all...guys in shop explained very well how to set it up ,so had no troub there either: victory:
great piece of equipment,well worth the money :no1:


----------



## pmamhayes

help Ive got one off these ( i think its a pro2) its marked TC-2UK on the digital display and lucky reptile ref 4040483 on the plug/tranformer

the digi display unit has a up/down rocker button and a temp button below this is a time button.

I ve down loaded a luck rep pro 2 manuel but I cannot figure out how to program/use this, can somebody help me out here I'm having a senior momment


----------



## saxon

could you forward me the link to download the maual for luck rep pro 2as i have lost mine and it needs reset 
thanks


----------



## pmamhayes

took me 30 seconds on google mate, but here it is

Lucky Reptile - Products


hope it helps


----------



## haunted-havoc

i just got the thermocontrol II and that works a treat had it set up for the last hour and it maintains temp with +-1.5C range. i can only assume that the pro version is even better.

very easy to set up and well worth the money


----------



## Jim2109

ive got the pro 2. had it for about 6 months now, no problems. its an excellent product in terms of its control, 1°C hysteresis (better than most/all analogue stats), day/night control, plus a built in timer which i use as my main light timing circuit.

there have been a few reports of problems though. in terms of reliability they dont have the best reputation, and when they fail they fail "on", e.g. dont switch the heat off, so things can get hot! its generally a good idea to have the heating marginal anyway as it keeps the temps more consistent, e.g. dont use a 250W ceramic in a 2x2x2 viv lol. i havent had any problems myself though, just read of some other people who have.


----------



## Chloe1302

Hi Guys, 

I bought one of these back in september an am experiencing probs :bash:
It was working a treat up until yesterday when it appears to keep re-setting itself??!!! It beeps and the screen goes blank lights all go off etc and then it comes back on about 5 seconds later...but does it again every 30 secs or so.

any ideas how to fix/ reset it??


----------



## VW_Rick

I was wondering, it can't do lights but can control a ceramic and a UV? how many probes does it have and how many input holes??


----------



## pollywog

Personally I'd recomend you go for a trusty Habistat they've been around a long time and for good reason. My oldest Habistat stat must be about 15 years old now and it's still going strong.

I tested the Lucky Reptile TC2-prouk and it worked well for a couple months then went haywire: http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/equipment-supplies/354093-lucky-reptile-pro-ii-help.html
I've had a lot of problems with other Lucky Reptile electronic products to.


----------



## trw

i got the lucky reptile pro 2 for xmas and i dont like it. maybe i didnt give it enough time, but when i set it up the temp kept fluctuating by about 1.5 degrees each way, so a 3 degree difference, my microclimate dimmer wont fluctuate by this much in a week. the stat may be all singing and all dancing, but its still just an on off stat. i could by an on off stat for £20, and then a light timer for about another £5 or £10.


----------



## cornsnake12345

*Lucky Reptile Thermo Control PRO II*

hi dose any 1 no if i can fix the mains plug as i was moving set up and dropped the plug and now its not working wanted to no if i could cut it of and put a 13amp plug on it wood b very happy if can


----------



## djbugzzy

trw said:


> i got the lucky reptile pro 2 for xmas and i dont like it. maybe i didnt give it enough time, but when i set it up the temp kept fluctuating by about 1.5 degrees each way, so a 3 degree difference, my microclimate dimmer wont fluctuate by this much in a week. the stat may be all singing and all dancing, but its still just an on off stat. i could by an on off stat for £20, and then a light timer for about another £5 or £10.


dude do you still have this if so could i buy it from you ?


----------



## trw

djbugzzy said:


> dude do you still have this if so could i buy it from you ?


I do still have it, but after a week, I couldnt get it to work at all. It wouldnt turn off the temperature


----------



## Marcus_anthony24

*Ok for tubular heaters?*

I realise this is an old thread but is the thermocontrol II suitable for tubular heaters, I'm thinking of using this for my tortoises outdoor enclosure for the nights and frost protection during hibernation.

Marcus


----------



## lewisv

im sorry if im just being stupid or iv missed where someone has answered but with this thermostat it says can set a day and night temperature does that meen when you set a certain time you can make it switch for a white heat bulb from during the day to a red night light?


----------



## djbugzzy

lewisv said:


> im sorry if im just being stupid or iv missed where someone has answered but with this thermostat it says can set a day and night temperature does that meen when you set a certain time you can make it switch for a white heat bulb from during the day to a red night light?


 
yes mate you can set a timer for the lights or for heat mats with this


----------



## djbugzzy

Marcus_anthony24 said:


> I realise this is an old thread but is the thermocontrol II suitable for tubular heaters, I'm thinking of using this for my tortoises outdoor enclosure for the nights and frost protection during hibernation.
> 
> Marcus


 
yes mate you can use it for tube heater you can use any heating device with this to regulate the temp


----------



## lewisv

djbugzzy said:


> yes mate you can set a timer for the lights or for heat mats with this


thanks for the quick reply and im defo thinking of getting one of there now would make life so much easyer and make sure the night temps are at the right setting


----------



## djbugzzy

trw said:


> I do still have it, but after a week, I couldnt get it to work at all. It wouldnt turn off the temperature


 
well if you still have it and would like to throw it my way i would not mind having a play with it if you have no use for it


----------



## djbugzzy

lewisv said:


> thanks for the quick reply and im defo thinking of getting one of there now would make life so much easyer and make sure the night temps are at the right setting


 
yer that the best idear mate your lucky i have not bin on for ages lol


----------



## Musclynerd

I have the pro version and It can be used to control a heater and something for cooling with the 2 different sockets, am I getting this right that the NONE pro ver can be used to control a heatmat AND a bulb such as a uv bulb to control when its switched on or not? Because to me apart from the pro ver having day and night settings that sounds much more useful...


----------

